# Picture of the Month Contest



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Vote by selecting the radial button next to one of the pictures and press Vote!

Remember the winner of the FIRST EVER Piranha-Fury POM contest gets a custom title
Voting will last till Monday. Get your votes in!

*Please dont post who you voted for in this thread until all votes are tallied on Monday*

For quick reference (aspect ratios may be changed):

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you tricked me....................


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

read Mikes comment in bold fellas


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mike can you have thumbnails instead of links so people can see them faster?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

geez i am dumb!

I saw all the photos and then i forgot it was a poll.








dont i feel sheepish


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I must say I was very impressed with our field of entries when I got them


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

is that all you got was ten or was there more and it was nailed down?
MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it was a hard decision, both 9 and 10 had nice poses, the others where nice too, but I deducted points for fuzzy pictures.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine was an action shot, so there was gonna be fuzzy sh*t anyway, but its cool lol
MAD


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

would be nice if we could click null vote to see how they stack up so far


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i votes for 5


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Brian the idea is to vote for what you like best, not what everybody else did, its true voting









Yeah all I got was ten entries, I kept saying send me more

Actually I only got 9 before the deadline and another about 12hrs after the deadline, but Mike didnt make this post yet so we allowed it in so all we have is 10


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought we weren't supposed to say which we voted for.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to say which we voted for.


 yeah Marco


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

the pics look great they all look like killers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The OFFICIAL WINNER of the first ever Pfury POM Contest is:

SIR NATE w/ his picture of his beautiful Yellow Natt!

NATE, please PM me with what you want your custom title to be.

Thanks for all the votes guys. Please feel free to use this thread to discuss the pics.

I voted for the last one because the shoal looked sweet!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet, I would like to add that every entry was awesome, this was the best pic of the month I have seen yet!

2nd goes to Nethius
3rd goes to Forked Tongue

thanks to all competitors :biggrin:

please enter next time, Mike will be doing it from now on though


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrats Nate, you have a beautiful fish and deserve it. Poor Flipper only got one vote(and guess who that was by?) :smile: Anyways, that was fun, and I look fwd to future ones.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I think people are affraid their pics wont get any votes or something, I really dont see why we didnt have mroe entries, there is nothing to fear fellas,

thanks for the kind words about my nice little fishy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

So when will a new competition start?
I think because we have had one POTM-contest now, more people may be encouraged to participate next time.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I hope so too. You will have to ask Mike about the next one, he wants to handle it from now on I believe.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats Nate! Definitely a pic worth winning!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks, I see people are still voting


----------

